# Windmill power



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

<U>http://bamasam.ecoworld.hop.clickbank.net">

</U>http://<div align="center"><a target="_blank" href="http//bamasam.ecoworld.hop.clickbank.net">


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I honestly thought about a windmill this morning when I checked the mail.

We have plenty of breeze down here.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are a Gulf Power customer, you better check w/ them first. Currently, Gulf Power does NOT allow you (a residential customer) to "generate" electricity to put back on the "grid." I could bore you w/ the technical details but I'll save it.



They are currently working towards allowing this, but the timetable is unknown.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I am remodeling my old house and am very seriously considering trying 1 windmill and a series of solar panels so that hopefully I can tell Alabama Power to kiss my a#$. I bought the ebook and there is alot of good info, some is mundane but good everyday tips to conserve energy.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://rredc.nrel.gov/wind/pubs/atlas/maps/chap3/3-36m.html

actually our wind potential sux


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. I figured with the Gulf winds and all the hot air on this forum oke we'd be prime for some wind harnessing.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

there's a windmill on top of a Billboard off of 10.. IF your heading North from Downtown it would be on your Right..


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/3/2008)*Wow. I figured with the Gulf winds and all the hot air on this forum oke we'd be prime for some wind harnessing.


Maybe we should mount one that spins everytime a racist pic of Obama is posted.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We could power the world.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *WW2 (10/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (10/3/2008)*Wow. I figured with the Gulf winds and all the hot air on this forum oke we'd be prime for some wind harnessing.
> ...






Maybe We could reclaim the heat generated by each Flame Comment and use it to power a steam turbine.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (10/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (10/3/2008)*
> ...




You're an idiot and that fish was illegal, you're too stupid to vote and you can't read, you better remove that post or you will be held legally responsible....







Oh, wait, I guess I have to wait til it's real...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamasam (10/3/2008)*I am remodeling my old house and am very seriously considering trying 1 windmill and a series of solar panels so that hopefully I can tell Alabama Power to kiss my a#$. I bought the ebook and there is alot of good info, some is mundane but good everyday tips to conserve energy.




You won't have to get nasty w/ Alabama Power. They already have a program to let residential customers "sell" power back to the "grid." As a matter of fact, if you call them ahead of of building your alternative systems, there may actually be some $ benefits to you. Give them a call... Just keep in mind that there is not enough solar or wind (even when combined) in the south east to be TOTALLY "off the grid."


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead And Alabama Power just had a rate hike...My bill will go from $197.00/mo to $225.00/mo


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Sam...talk to sailsunfurled on here.



The solar power thing, that is what he does, and is licenced for it. He is VERY knowledgable, and from being with him while he was with one of his customers, and designing what was right with his home, with the battery banks, it sores it, and of course the whole "sell-back+ thing, then that offsets the cost of what you need when your not generating enough on your own.



Also, he knows all the tax breaks..and out right money that you get back from the government, that almost offsets the whole cost of the sistem over a period of like a year or something??



Was pretty amazing.


----------

